# Time to buy Pot seeds/Cannabis, also known as marijuana



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

Is it Time to buy Pot seeds/*Cannabis*, also known as *marijuana*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/#cite_note-2
I am not into Pot but in Washington my state it is now legal somewhat..
It is easy to grow that is why they call it weed.
In the SHTF world it could be a medicine? 

What do you think?
:shrug:


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

Interesting thought. It was used as medicine before there was a pharmaceutical industry. It just happens to have the added benefit of making you not care you are sick!


----------



## remmettn (Dec 26, 2005)

GarlicGirl said:


> Interesting thought. It was used as medicine before there was a pharmaceutical industry. It just happens to have the added benefit of making you not care you are sick!


in high school I smoked pot in the 1970s and it made me eat more, fear things but not really "not care"


----------



## GarlicGirl (Mar 12, 2010)

remmettn said:


> in high school I smoked pot in the 1970s and it made me eat more, fear things but not really "not care"


I stand corrected! I've just heard it really makes a person mellow. I'm too old to want to try it now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

While it may be legal, somewhat, in certain states, it is still illegal from a federal viewpoint. 

I have to wonder why cannabis is legal (somewhat) but hemp which has many uses but lacks THC (the compounds that give you a buzz) is not legal.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Danaus29 said:


> While it may be legal, somewhat, in certain states, it is still illegal from a federal viewpoint.
> 
> I have to wonder why cannabis is legal (somewhat) but hemp which has many uses but lacks THC (the compounds that give you a buzz) is not legal.


I agree 100% that hemp should be legal. I really see no reason that it hasn't been legalized before now. I understand the controversy over marijuana but hemp is such a useful plant and can be made into so many things that it seems a shame that it's not legal.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

It seems like a very logical thing to have for when and if times really get bad. When you come to realize that medical help is for the most part NOT going to be available . .. . .if pot can take the edge off the "hurt" . .then that is logical.

But then coming back to reality............ those scum-bag politico's have absolutely no concept of *logic* 

So yes if you can get, and safely stash, some seeds . . . .go for it............


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pot is very easy to grow, but to get high-grade medical quality stuff out of it is not so easy.

If you grew some pot in your backyard when you were a teenager, you might be surprised now how things have changed. Nobody smokes leaves anymore. It's all about the bud. A few decades of draconian law enforcement have forced the growers into hidden "grow houses", which then led them to develop some really awesome hydroponic and hybridization techniques. 

There's also different kinds of pot, descended from two main lines of genetic plant base. One line makes you very mellow, while the other line can wire you up. Artists like to take the wire-you-up kind before they go do their creative thing. Corporate execs and such love the high-mellow stuff at the end of a long day.

There's no pot on the market though that will serve as an anesthetic. If your buddy has a bullet in him and he smokes a couple of bowls before you go fishing that bullet out, all you're going to do is harsh his buzz. For that sort of operation, I suggest hard liquor.

I like pot a lot, but right now the law just isn't in the favor of the consumer or the grower. Medical marijuana cards may be easier to get now, but they aren't honored in every state and you need all sorts of licenses and such to be a supplier.

If they catch you with hardly any at all, they're going to take your car, your farm, your house, seize all your bank accounts, and then throw you in prison for probably 20 years. It's just absolutely _not worth it_ to play around with pot right now. Give it another few years though and the laws may change. More and more people are finding the government's position on this to be pretty laughable.

Right now though, too much risk. You could lose your whole homestead.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I know that pot is used medicaly for many. Take note tho, I tried it in the 70's for my migraines. It made me very paranoid. Was awful for me and I still had the headache.


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

IDK, some claim it helps them. I have smoked it and I cannot imagine any medicinal qualities. Makes me stupid and paranoid.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

7thswan said:


> I know that pot is used medicaly for many. Take note tho, I tried it in the 70's for my migraines. It made me very paranoid. Was awful for me and I still had the headache.


You were probably smoking low grade stuff. That's what was prevalent in the market in the 70's.

You need a Sativa strain. It's high-grade medicinal stuff and you won't have any of the side effects. Pot should never make you paranoid. Hungry, yes, but not paranoid. If anything you smoke is making you paranoid, discard it and don't buy from that person again. They're selling you low grade ditch-weed.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

personally I've seen too many people "need" this stuff to the point of degrading their quality of life...
but if you are looking for similar, legal kind of herbage consider catnip!http://www.articlesbase.com/health-...ng-catnip-in-herbal-smoke-blends-3875406.html


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

mpillow said:


> personally I've seen too many people "need" this stuff to the point of degrading their quality of life...
> but if you are looking for similar, legal kind of herbage consider catnip!http://www.articlesbase.com/health-...ng-catnip-in-herbal-smoke-blends-3875406.html


People who are prone to abusing marijuana are also prone to abusing everything from alcohol to World of Warcraft.

That's not justification for its illegality in today's world. The reason marijuana is illegal is because it would be a competitor of the big pharmaceutical companies and every little old lady with an ache and pain and a green thumb would be capable of treating herself instead of propping up the billion dollar medical system.


----------



## PermaAMP (Jun 13, 2013)

I have two family members with debilitating physical ailments. One has incurable nausea and headaches, the other a degenerating back that causes severe pain and even the strongest pain pill only takes the edge off. Both of them have a medical marijuana card because that is the only thing that helps them. I believe that marijuana has its place in the medical world but in a SHTF situation its really not practical because as already stated in order to get the high quality stuff that can help you have to spend allot of time and energy on it. There are other options out there to treat what ever ails you better in a SHTF with less effort in my opinion.

Now hemp on the other hand. I agree absolutely it needs to be legalized to grow. It is a very useful plant. You can of course import all the hemp you want but you just can't grow it and that is ridiculous.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

Ernie I agree with you...people have tendencies...

But if you are employed and subject to random testing, its going to catch up to you....I can get drunk 7 nights a week on my own homemade stuff(ingredients are legal as is production to a certain level) and sleep it off and head off to work the next day and keep my job regardless...
Should it be sold just like alcohol and taxed....sure...regulate it...I'm not against it. Allow some home production too.

Just bear in mind that AT THIS MOMENT it is against the law and it can become habit forming just like booze, prescription pills....etc. and it does show up in a drug test even if you are just in close proximity to a user.

((disclaimer: I only drink a little on special occasions....I don't smoke anything....and I think hemp is a great weed with lots of potential from medicinal to animal feed---consider a pig with the munchies)


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have friends that grow it to juice it. Drinking the juice supposedly gives you a lot of beneficial "stuff" that smoking destroys and it doesn't get you high. They also use a special strain that is high CBD, whatever that is. I don't know much about it but that would be the first thing I would try if I were to have a need for it. As it is right now with the feds selectively prosecuting growers and distributors in states where it's legal, I won't have anything to do with it unless I develop a serious health problem that it can help. I sure hope the feds quit with that nonsense soon.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> I have to wonder why cannabis is legal (somewhat) but hemp which has many uses but lacks THC (the compounds that give you a buzz) is not legal.


It started out with paper/timber industry lobbyists who were afraid it would cut into their business. Cotton lobbyists jumped in later. Follow the money.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

jtbrandt said:


> I have friends that grow it to juice it. Drinking the juice supposedly gives you a lot of beneficial "stuff" that smoking destroys and it doesn't get you high. They also use a special strain that is high CBD, whatever that is. I don't know much about it but that would be the first thing I would try if I were to have a need for it. As it is right now with the feds selectively prosecuting growers and distributors in states where it's legal, I won't have anything to do with it unless I develop a serious health problem that it can help. I sure hope the feds quit with that nonsense soon.


CBD is just one of the other medicinal chemicals in the plant. It's like THC but has different effects. It's more psychoactive than THC and alters brain chemistry (temporarily) in a different way. Strains with high CBD are for people who want to ingest marijuana somehow and then do something other than sit on the couch and stare at the wall. High THC strains are for the stare-at-the-wall crowd.

A lot of the older generation won't smoke marijuana at all, but they'll ingest it in pills, extracts, oils, or through the skin in lotions. Smoking a joint still has too much of a "filthy hippy" reputation, I guess.

My mother went blind rather than even try any cannabis-based medications, even though they were legal in her state with a prescription and her doctor would write her one.


----------



## unregistered353870 (Jan 16, 2013)

> A lot of the older generation won't smoke marijuana at all, but they'll ingest it in pills, extracts, oils, or through the skin in lotions. Smoking a joint still has too much of a "filthy hippy" reputation, I guess.


I kind of fit into that group. I am very averse to smoking it, mostly just because of the stigma attached from the 60s, but if it came to a point where the best way to get the medical benefit was by smoking, I'd probably go for it. I try not to be judgmental of people who smoke recreationally and I am all for legalization not restricted to medical use.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

According to someone that lived through bosnia, *everybody* smokes pot when tshtf.

So knowing how to grow it might be a good apocryphal skill at that.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

margoC said:


> According to someone that lived through bosnia, *everybody* smokes pot when tshtf.
> 
> So knowing how to grow it might be a good apocryphal skill at that.


It takes the edge off of fear and stress and still leaves you functional, unlike any other drug. The scenes with Cheech and Chong smoking themselves loopy ... well ... I've never seen someone smoke so much that they get that way. Most someone will do is laugh a little too loud. It doesn't impact your motor control or your ear canals so it doesn't make you dizzy.

I recommend that people buy some of the books on how to grow it and such. There's a lot of them available for free on the internet. Knowledge is not a crime, and until you actually grow a plant you haven't broken any laws.

But knowing how to do it is not only going to be interesting to gardeners, but it just might come in handy some other time. At worst, you'll be a lot of fun at parties telling everyone the difference between sativa and indica highs and discussing the merits of high oil sensimillas.

But plant it before SHTF hits or they make it legal and you might just start your own private apocalypse a little early.


----------



## greenmcdonalds (Oct 30, 2006)

High Times.com tells u how to grow Pot. Even in a closet. I use to grow pot in fields next to a hospital because my cancer pts. smoked it to want to eat again . Cancer meds. made them to sick to eat anymore.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I know nothing about pot , never even tried it , my personal stance is , if you grow it at home and smoke it at home , then it isn't anyone's business but yours.

hemp on the other hand was very legal , so legal that you could pay your taxes in it , money was made from it , and rope , well everyone knows hemp rope , My grandfather and many other farmers in the area were given hemp seeds to plant during WWII the plants would get 14 feet tall and have a stalk 2 inches in diameter 

so who doesn't want hemp around , well rumor has it that ever since Dow patended the production of plastic and paint from crude oil they wanted the competition out of the way , the competition was hemp , Hemp oil which is even edible made really good plastic , and really good paint. the wife uses it in some of the soaps she makes.

think about it vegetable oil makes a better fuel than crude oil , better lubrication properties and paints and plastics made from hemp oil are supposed to have better flexibility than crude oil plastics , or at least of the early crude oil plastics they have had 70 years of progress in polymers , that some feel wouldn't have happened the way it did if they couldn't force hemp off the market.

by funding the reefer madness anti pot campaigns that started as early as the late 30s , falsely labeling a safe very useful agricultural crop as a dangerous mind altering drug , when it did no such thing. by vilifying pot they could kill hemp and the very thing that our currency had been printed on became illegal to grow , unless the government asked you to do it for the war effort


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

It is legal here in Washington State. In a few years I may start growing a small amount for a SHTF scenario. I smoked it when I was younger and had horrible migraines, it helped immensely! My biggest fear in a SHTF scenario is I have Addison's Disease. When I go into Addison's crisis I vomit uncontrollably until I'm hospitalized. When I was a kid I was so severely dehydrated from vomiting that I was setting off alarms at the hospital for extremely low blood pressure. I am terrified of a SHTF where I don't have enough meds but I'm vomiting uncontrollablely. I do stock pile my meds but they won't last forever.


----------



## SugarMag (Jun 30, 2011)

Dude, if it was legal here I would grow jimmyjohn out of it! 
My county hasn't legalized beer yet, so I'm not holding my breath.
However, really it can approach opiates for pain if ingested properly.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I have to disagree with you a little Ernie, 
This is not keyboard ninja skills either...
When I was younger I was well lets just say I liked gardening, in and out doors.
You do not have to do anything special to grow good quality cannabis.
You do need good genetics to start or you need to breed up and improve lines.
the second option could take some time.
But good genetics are here, even in some of the commercial stuff.
The biggest factor in good end product (not that I advocate selling) is care after harvest and when harvested. thats when skill is evident.
You have three main sub species, Sativa,Indica and Rudellis. (SP?).
Sativa was all that was really smoked here for a long time, much coming from Columbia and Mexico.
The Indica came here as Hash. Coming from Middle East,India,Nepal and Bangladesh.
the Rudelis I have no personnel experience with, I do know it come from the Russian step and unlike the other two is auto flowering rather then photo period.

The Indica stains are the stare at the wall and "stoned" effects, some refer to it as couch lock.
I never cared for that feeling, though you can limit it by not ingesting to much.
Now though a true Sativa, has a very uplifting effect, those very high in THC also dissipate very cleanly. Unlike the coach lock variety which do make you hungry and then sleepy.
though like anything you will find shades of the different effects in any species/variety.

At one time most people believed you could not grow marijuana in the Northern hemisphere.
Marijuana's always been surrounded with a air of mystery and misinformation after all. 
They quickly realized that to be false. 
Though the genetics where not what they are today. 
It did not take long for the powers to be to target those growers and then people realized you could grow the stuff inside.
there was a bit of a problem with that though, those sub-tropical sativas do not flourish well indoors.
They are tall and lanky,developed from the fiber stains and lights can only reach so far.
Thats really when Indicas came full force onto the scene, short/stocky compact, developed from the seed producers and grown for the "narcotic" effect. 
Like I said earlier not everyone likes that so they started to hybridize them with sativa's.
Looking for the best of both worlds, compact with the high cannaboids and heavy yields of the Indica but striving for the Sativa effect.
Those Indica genes though are dominate for the most part.
The main chemicals THC (precursor of CBD),CBD (precursor of CBN) ,CBN and the ratio is what determines the over all effect. 
The quantity of them determines potency. Mainly the THC and CBD.
high in THC low in the other two, uplifting psychedelic and short lived.
add in a moderate amount of CBD and its longer lived, add in a whole lot and you have couch lock, whole bunch of CBN and theirs you head ache stuff.
I really simplified that and to be honest there have not been a whole lot of studies(at least unbiased) into the whole deal. But that pretty much how I understand it.

Now as to the Laws, I'm 100% with you there. NOT WORTH IT.
Even though the State say its OK, the feds still say NO.
They can invoke a couple precedents to.
One being the Supremacy clause and the other the Interstate commerce clause.
If you got on the Radar for any reason, just being a licensed grower would be all the ammo they would need to come after you.
well you medical records are protected under most circumstances by HIPPA laws, that state license is not! 
One Subpena and that's probable cause, Hello DEA,possibly ATF and HLS!
Forfeiture is not a joke either.
That little state licensed garden could very well land you with a page of charges.
If you have guns in the grow vicinity, guess what that's a charge.
cultivation and how severe that is depends on the number of plants.
got your different meds packed individually, Distribution.
find a bit of money well probably going to be construed as Sale.
perhaps a RICO charge.
money laundering?
I had a few more in mind but those there are enough to sink you. 
In the mean time they seize and freeze all you assets, good attorneys do not work free nor cheap. the one they appoint for you wont be worth a darn!
ITS NOT WORTH IT!

If you do it, best advice, Keep it to yourself, do not raise attention and do not ever sell any period! Just remember you can't always control who shows up or whose watching you!

As a side note, those seed larders will not last forever in storage. even proper storage. I know I have had several collections.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I got a little lost in that last post but I also wanted to hit on the fact that we are all chemically different, that is some people can take a depressant and it acts as a stimulent, and vice versa.
Then you have people like me with high pain tolerance which means opiates(derivatives) do nothing for me.
Same with cannabis its different for everyone. 
All drugs really.
So it will not necessarily benefit all people.
you need to also bear in mind our body chemistry changes also.
I use to smoke for my anxiety, which was at the root of my antisocial behavior.
Now if I partake at say a party and partake too much, I get anxious and anti social!
So lets just say I don't go out of my way to smoke.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, I hope you've found at least some method now to stay less anxious.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Beer! :thumb: Some Times Wine...
Mostly I avoid crowds!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

||Downhome|| said:


> Beer! :thumb: Some Times Wine...
> Mostly I avoid crowds!


I avoid people who cause me stress.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I just avoid stress! Period...
that will kill you, and most thing people stress over they have no control anyway.
the stress just makes it worse because it clouds the thinking compounding the situation!


----------

